
Team members spending too much time on Stackoverflow. - yitchelle
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/27555/team-members-spending-too-much-time-on-stackoverflow
======
OneHundredTimes

      The issue is that the team sits remotely. They are in a 
      different country and in a different time zone, so I can't 
      physically be there to keep an eye on them and stop them 
      from doing it.
    

Wow. Really? Is this not some knd of bullshit troll?

    
    
      I don't/can't ask the network team to block 
      Stackoverflow...
    

Anyone who honestly believes that any given website can answer to the
responsibility for any given team member, does not deserve to be in charge of
anyone, anywhere, ever.

If you have developers that need network engineers to babysit them, then
you're in charge of a nursery, or a kindergarten class, and failure to
recognize those circumstances, means you lack the technical competance to be
placed in charge of basically anything important.

~~~
ADeveloper
You seriously don't have clue about either programming or Stack overflow.
Blocking stack overflow over network would do more harm than good. It is the
best possible resource for developers.

